# Key Points in Reticulatus Keeping



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello All,
I hope to be getting 2-4 of these lil guys in the next 3-4 months and have been pondering over information about them and think I have the basic knowledge and whatnot but figured I'd run it by you guys that know

1. A good micro fauna population and a very good leaf layer is key because they spend much of they're day down among the leaves foraging

2. They are easily stressed as young, cannabalistic as tads, and can prove deadly if a group situation isnt working out

3. They deposit theyre eggs usually in fill canisters (I need someone to tell me if they should be near the ground or on the walls, I'm thinking ground)


So hopefully you keepers that have them can help and clarify the points i made above if I'm wrong. I know these arent exactly "beginner frogs" so i would like some consent that Im atleast right about what I know so far lol

(BTW: I know alot of things in the general discussion area get moved but I figured this was the best place to post since these definitly arent beginner frogs) 
Thanks Everyone


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Also from what I've seen on the forums is that they prefer horizontal tanks, because like you said they spend a lot of the time on the ground/leaf litter.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally I think it's a good idea to have a viv as long as it is high. Retics use a lot of floor space and spend a lot of time in the leaf litter. But they'll use any space you give them.

#2) their young is easily stressed, but so are the adults. They're so tiny the frogs in general are easily stressed.

Something to keep in mind: pound for pound these are one of the most aggressive frogs, very possibly the most aggressive thumbnail. If you get more than 2 frogs you should expect to lose frogs until they wear their numbers down to a pair. Sometimes you can expect so much aggression that both males or both females stress each other out so much that instead of having a winner that lives they'll both die.

Edit: #1) a _great_ microfauna population is important. These frogs are so small that IMO they should probably be feasting more on microfauna than fruit flies... maybe 50/50.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> #2) their young is easily stressed, but so are the adults. They're so tiny the frogs in general are easily stressed.
> 
> If you get more than 2 frogs you should expect to lose frogs until they wear their numbers down to a pair. Sometimes you can expect so much aggression that both males or both females stress each other out so much that instead of having a winner that lives they'll both die.
> 
> Edit: #1) a _great_ microfauna population is important. These frogs are so small that IMO they should probably be feasting more on microfauna than fruit flies... maybe 50/50.


I have had no issues with adults stressing out..in fact they are one of my most bold thumbnails. IMO visual barriers are key with groups of these guys. 

I also think telling someone that if they get more than two of these frogs, they are going to lose some is really inacurate.. Given ample room and proper care these frogs do well in groups.. (smack, could the info you are giving be based soley on the fact you lost all 3 of the frogs you had?)

I have had two females and a male in a 18X18x24 exo with little to no aggression and great production. The tank has several horizontal tears of wood and a ton of leaf litter. I add Springs once a week and feed the group melanos every other day. Froglets do morph very small and springs are a must - i grow mine out in 2.5 gal tanks and add springs as often as possible. 

Hope that helps a bit

Chris


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris,

I didn't lose all three of my frogs. I lost my males.

I also didn't tell anyone that they _would_ lose frogs. In my opinion it's usually better to expect the worst and hope for the best. I'd rather tell someone that there's a good chance for aggression and there be no aggression than telling them that there's little chance for aggression and having two frogs stress each other out. The worst thing that could happen is a person puts more thought into creating a suitable tank.

This isn't strictly from my personal experience either. The more research I've done and within the personal correspondance with people having success with these frogs the more I'm finding that my situation is pretty typical.

You've also gotta keep in mind that your tanks are _amazing_. I'm of the personal opinion that not many people put as much time and attention into their tanks as you do.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I kept a 2.1 in an 18x18 Exo until the males started fighting something fearce. They would both call and wrestle over the female. I took out one male and now my pair lays 3 eggs every 2 weeks or so. They lay in black film canisters placed on the floor, and never anywhere else.
I find mine pretty much stay on the floor of the viv, but it is only 18" tall, so they might climb more if more height was available.
Besides them being tiny, I don't see them being any harder to keep than any other thumb I have had.
My first froglet morphed out with SLS, but the others behind him are looking good. After that will be the challenging task of raising them to over 4 months old.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say they are that easily stressed, it's just that when they do stress they have fewer resources in reserve and go downhill much more quickly than a tinctorius or terribilis.

They can be quite territorial and if there enclosure isn't setup properly with lots of visual barriers that create well defined territories, you will have problems. For that reason, I keep them in pairs only.

I split up my babies after they have solid colored backs and don't put them back together until I know what sexes they are. Springtails are superimportants for babies for the first 3 weeks to a month. At that point they can be switched onto dusted stunted flies. 

From my experience, getting them onto dusted flies/food items as quickly as possible seems to me to be critical to long term success. By six weeks my froglets can take wingless melanogaster which I feed to them every other day. They also have access to springtails at all times.

Horizontal film cans on the ground tucked into plants are what my frogs prefer. There should be a FTS on one of my reticulata posts.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I wouldn't say they are that easily stressed, it's just that when they do stress they have fewer resources in reserve and go downhill much more quickly than a tinctorius or terribilis.
> 
> They can be quite territorial and if there enclosure isn't setup properly with lots of visual barriers that create well defined territories, you will have problems. For that reason, I keep them in pairs only.
> 
> ...


I have read in a lot that they must be kept hotter than usual dart frogs like 26-27ºC is this a must or they just do fine around 24ºC ?
Do they tolerate the night drops for like 21-22ºc ?


----------

